# Vandy's Georgia Bermuda Lawn



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Just moved into a house that was previously owned and built in 2020. The front yard is sodded Bermuda not sure which variant and the back looks to be hydroseeded.. the people I am inheriting the house from did very little lawn care.

Currently I have done the following:
Applied pre-em late.. around April
Blanket sprayed Celsius + certainty
One round of 24-0-6 flagship.
Scarified with the sun joe
Aerated
Removed the rocks in the flower beds, trenched down into the Georgia clay as best as I could and laid mulch. (Will be adding Perennials after I get the yard going.)

Will be leveling starting tomorrow. I've got about 2500 S/F in the front which is where I will be focusing all my attention this growing season.

Tried uploading the pictures in order but failed. Some are before we purchased the house.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Leveling day. Ended up making two trips to grab 4 yards in total with my truck. In all took me about 6-8 hours to level 2500 S/F. Will upload pictures of the yard tomorrow I am beat!


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

One week since leveling. Overall I'm happy with the results considering this yard was in bad shape after I purchased it in March. Mowed today at 1 inch on the cal trimmer.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Upgraded all rotors to MP rotators in an effort to prevent run off with heavy clay soil. So far looks to be good coverage through out the lawn. Will be adding 1 more zone on the right side of house to cover and area that can't be reached.

Applied iron today for the first time after reading through the Ferrous/ammonium thread. Excited to see the results as I was using micro Greene.

Mowed today at 1 inch with the cal trimmer. I could probably go down to 3/4 now after leveling. I am going out of town next week so I plan to reset HOC upon return.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

You've got it looking real nice! Huge difference from your neighbors lawn. What part of GA are you in? I'm near Savannah.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

GrassAndWater12 said:


> You've got it looking real nice! Huge difference from your neighbors lawn. What part of GA are you in? I'm near Savannah.


It's a process for sure. My last house was a lot easier to handle because I was the first owner. This one was owned by what I would call your "normal" home owner… lol

I'm in good ole Ludowici. Not to far from you. Was looking at the Richmond hill area but settled on the country feel.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah that's not far at all. I spent many many years at Ft. Stewart! I'm reel mowing as well so if you run into any issues or questions I'm always glad to help.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

GrassAndWater12 said:


> Yeah that's not far at all. I spent many many years at Ft. Stewart! I'm reel mowing as well so if you run into any issues or questions I'm always glad to help.


Will do! Love your yard by the way just checked out your journal! I see you have the cal trimmer as well. This will be my first season with a gas powered reel. It's going awesome so far!


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks I appreciate it. Yeah the CT is a game changer for sure. Keep posting updates.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Lawn was starting to look real good but I had to do a thing today. I will be going out of town for 5 days so I decided to do a HOC reset. I set the cal trimmer to #6 which is suppose to be 5/8th's however I believe it is a lot lower than that. I was scrapping dirt from my level a few weeks ago pretty bad. The cal trimmer is do for a back lap after this scalp for sure.

I also took the opportunity to replace all of my rotors with MP rotators. I went with the 3000 series and I get really good coverage with them compared to the old rotors. Not to mention I was getting terrible run off because of my Georgia clay. See you guys in 6 days when I get back from bama!

Applied 2.1 pounds of 12-12-12 to get .25#'s of nitrogen to the front only. Didn't want to push growth to much and I'm still waiting for a soil test results which should be soon.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Took the common Bermuda in the back down to 3/4 as I will be gone for the next 5 days. It's really starting to fill in back there compared to where we started in May when we moved in. There's some holes and large rocks hidden under the canopy of the Bermuda I will be getting rid of once I get back from the previous owners.

The brown spots are the weeds dying off from my blanket spray of Celsius and certainty about 7 days ago. The backyard is really starting to spread and cover the bare areas.

Depending on how this fills in I may be doing a complete kill off next growing season depending on my work schedule. I'm in the Army so you never know what you are doing till you do it so we shall see about that.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Got back from vacation a few days ago and we finally got a few days of rain. I'd say about .5 inches all together.

I started with a verticut on the back using the sun joe. Did not realize how wire like common Bermuda can be. I was finding a ton of runners that were about 10-12 inches long with very little leaf blades. I will be hitting it with TNEX once it comes back from the verticut.

I finally dived in and used PGR on the front tifway at a first dose of .25oz/1k SF. Also applied micro Greene at 9oz/1k SF w/ bifen and Imida. There are a few spots that have yet to fill in from the sand level but I fill like they will eventually fill in even under regulation. I'm about to start back with work as well so cutting every 2 days isn't going to be viable anymore.

Having a pretty significant outbreak of nutsedge. I applied a low rate of certainty as well to take care of that.

The hydrangea I purchased is starting to bloom as well. I also planted some evergreens and I got some phlox but they came in bad shape. Not sure if they are going to survive. Waiting till next spring to finish the flower beds for now.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Backyard common:


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

The tnex is in full effect! I mowed today for the first time in 3 days and the only thing I was mowing is the nutsedge outbreak. I'm going to give the certainty another week and either 1) hit it with another dose or 2) get some sedgehammer. The nutsedge is spreading pretty rapidly. I blame the late pre emergent app (mid may) but we didn't close on this property till then so it is what it is…

Since my first round of PGR I have notice very little vertical growth and it seems to have darkened a bit more. I have FEautre on hand and plan to use that next app.

I applied hydratian to the front today at 9oz/1000 sf. I also finished planting the coral creme drop phlox's I was able to revive. Pausing the flowerbeds till next spring. Also mowed the front at 5/8th's. It's looking pretty awesome compared to when we moved in. This being a second hand yard I had very little expectations this growing season. It's got a long ways to go and I've got a few of plans in the making for the front and the back for the coming years.

My job requires me to move every 3-4ish years so I think of the yard as an investment. The better I get the yard and house looking the more likely I'll be able to make money selling it in the future.

The backyard common is recovering quite well. I have no irrigation back there and the first size able rainfall was yesterday at .5 inches.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Coming along nicely


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Well after 3 days of raining... like a lot. (well over 3 inches) I haven't been able to mow the lawn. The front yard is due for another PGR APP in about two days and hasn't grown much at all. Which is great.. bad news is that what I originally identified as an nutsedge out break happens to actually be a kyllinga out break.. and a terrible one. I went ahead and applied dismiss (generic version) at the high rate of .275/1000sf. I am hoping this tackles the problem because it is over running and out growing my bermuda. The temps have been milder at around 83-88 today so I am hoping that I do not get to much yellowing. No surfactant was used.

The backyard common is coming along great. It is due for a mow as well. And I will be putting it under PGR this weekend because it is growing like wild fire.

I will update in the next 24-48hrs with the results of the dismiss on the kyllinga... hoping it works.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Well the dismiss did its thing on the green kyllinga. Within 24 hours all of it was brown and smoked! No damage to the bermuda so far so I went ahead and mowed then 3 hours later at around 8 pm applied tnex at .3 fl oz/1000sf, 3oz/1000sf FEature, 3oz/1000sf RGS, and finally .25#'s of 46-0-0 Urea. This is my first time spraying Urea. I plan on running a short water cycle in the morning to wash it off the blades.

Will update in the next few days with hopefully some pictures of a nice green lawn after all this kyllinga goes bye bye!


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Update on the backyard common. The common has rebounded well from the verticut. I am going to start maintaining this around 1 inch as that is where it looks the best. Anything below that and it gets real stalky looking.



Landscape update. Added phloxs to the landscape last week and they are taking off. The hydra seems to be doing well being in the full sun.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

07/24/2022

mowed
edged
applied lesco 18-24-12 at .25lbs/m

came back in the evening and applied
FEature at 3oz/m
Tnex at .30oz/m
46-0-0 Urea as a kicker at .1#'s

I will be following up tonight with an early PGR app (job has me going away for a few days). I have been rotating spraying Urea and the starter fert to fix my soil deficiencies.



This was after today's double cut. I am impressed with where this lawn came from. When we moved in the yard was 99% full of weeds and was extremely un-level. I undoubtedly have the nicest lawn in the neighborhood thanks to the info and knowledge i've gained from the forum. The next time I cut this yard will be NLT august 6th!


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

The yard is rolling along getting thicker and thicker by the day!

Applied .25pounds/m last night after a mowing of 18-24-12 lesco. I have been rotating applying the granular and urea/AS on PGR days. Trying to correct a p/k deficiency that showed on the soil test. Also applied air8 at 9oz/m.

The dismiss really did a number on the sedges. I see a few coming up but that is to be expected. Will re-engage with a follow up treatment plan this weekend.


----------



## Murf300 (Aug 31, 2020)

What were the results of your soil test? Just curious because everything is looking so good.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Murf300 said:


> What were the results of your soil test? Just curious because everything is looking so good.


P was extremely low, basically non-existent. Which is strange because of how well the yard is rolling along. PH is around 6.2 and N/K are in the optimal zones. I am applying the university recommended rates for P correction just split into smaller amounts to prevent run off.


----------

